
Why I built a new app for practicing keyboard shortcuts - tkainrad
https://tkainrad.dev/posts/why-i-built-a-new-app-for-practicing-keyboard-shortcuts/
======
milkytron
[https://mediaatelier.com/CheatSheet/](https://mediaatelier.com/CheatSheet/)

I used this for a while when I got my first mac. It was pretty useful, but now
I have most shortcuts memorized. Knowing keyboard shortcuts makes life much
easier/efficient.

~~~
tkainrad
I do like CheatSheet, but KeyCombiner is quite different.

It is not just a utility for looking up keyboard shortcuts. KeyCombiner
enables you to create collections of keyboard shortcuts and practice them. You
might know how many words you can type per minute but do you know how many of
your keyboard shortcuts you can type in this time?

